# I was the victim of a random act of kindness!



## cloud jaguar (Dec 23, 2009)

Today my wife and I were finishing up some last minute shopping and stopped to pick up some drive by food at a local place Tops - polish sausage dogs and a large drink and sweet potato fries. When we pulled up the the pay window the attendant informed us that the person ahead of us had paid for our meal! He asked if we knew the elderly lady in an older model car - we did not. That has never happened to me. It felt very nice and kind of restored my faith in humanity a little bit.

I will return the kindness to someone else! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## revmdn (Dec 23, 2009)

Such a cool thing, pay it forward.


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 23, 2009)

very cool


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 23, 2009)

That's so nice  

There was this drawing for $10,000.

Like, you get X amount of tickets if you buy so much from a local store, it was called Buy Bixby (the town I live in).

Ryan (my hubby) and I were in the line to get checked out at the local grocery store, and this older man was in front of us and he turned around, and gave us 22 tickets. Didn't say a word.

WOW.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2009)

Cool, that's a neat idea think i might try it next time i go to a state park with a entrance fee! :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 23, 2009)

What'all ya know about that!


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 23, 2009)

I love hearing stories like these!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't think that it was a coincidence that both Arkans's and Zoe's benefactors were elderly. It seems that many of us oldsters are just a kindlier more generous breed.

But not all of us, thank God!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 23, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> I don't think that it was a coincidence that both Arkans's and Zoe's benefactors were elderly. It seems that many of us oldsters are just a kindlier more generous breed.But not all of us, thank God!


Ily Phil


----------



## Rick (Dec 24, 2009)

revmdn said:


> Such a cool thing, pay it forward.


Why do people say this? WOuldn't it be pay it backward?

BTW this is the second post I have seen today where somebody paid for the person behind them.


----------



## revmdn (Dec 24, 2009)

You know what I mean &lt;_&lt; , do the same for someone else. It'd be a shame to let it stop there.


----------

